# Linking eircom.net webmail account to iphone???? HELP!



## qwerty08 (21 Aug 2010)

As the title suggests I'm trying to link my eircom webmail account to the mail feature on the iphone4, not familiar with POP settings or the incoming/outgoing mail exchange its looking for - Does anyone have any idea???

Much appreciated


----------



## hippy1975 (21 Aug 2010)

In your settings you need to set the Incoming mail server to webmail.eircom.net
the outgoing mail server depends on what network you are on, for vodafone it's mail.vodafone.ie


----------

